# 93 nissan sentra alternator belt



## mileon (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello everyone. I have a question i was hoping someone would be able to help me with. the belt from the alternator to the motor ripped, and i was able to remove that one since the alternator can be adjusted to give the belt slack, but the last belt was giving me troble since i dont know which pulley or what needs to be loosened to give me slack. can someone please help. thanks in advance!
mike


----------

